# Golden Community Rodeo Series - May 28



## PattyNYCO (Mar 21, 2005)

Dave Fusilli and the Dem Shitz crew from Pyranha will also be on hand tonight. They will have all sizes of Pyranha kayaks for you to try including the new Pyranha Burn III and the Jed! Don't miss out!


----------



## Colorado Whitewater (Jul 28, 2010)

2014 Results

Juniors ( Best of 3 Rides)
Sage Donnelly 197
Connor Voorhees 108
Hayden Voorhees 103
Trent McCrerey 74
Henry Hyde 60
Jack Heyman 31

Men’s Intermediate (Best of 2 Rides)
Davis Benz 69
Kevin Donaldson 67
Paul Kubala 62
Clif Spencer 60
Taylor Parsons 45

Expert & Masters (Best of 2 Rides)
Peter Kabzan 167
Peter Holcombe 74
Quinn Connell 71
Don Dowling 70
Philip Robert 37


Thank you to all who helped and had a great time!


----------

